# Help me choose HAF 932 or Cosmos 1000



## sttc (Apr 17, 2009)

COOLER MASTER HAF 932 RC-932-KKN1-GP Black Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail
$199.99
COOLER MASTER COSMOS 1000 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Black/ Silver Steel ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail  $196.99

btw i dunno much about case, my system is e8400 (gonna oc to 4g), Crucial 4G PC8500 DDR2 , GTX 260+, Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P, used to gaming
since the price is about same id go w cosmos 1000 cause looks cooler, plz tell me ur opinion
btw my first post, great site


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 17, 2009)

wat do u want the case for?

plz fill in system specs in user cp


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

Weolcome to TPU!

And in this case I'd go with the HAF - more airflow.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 17, 2009)

well it depends on what u wanna do with Oc´n on air or watercooling, the Cosmos "S" could also be a solution if u go on Air, since the Cosmos 1000 is more a watercooling case from it´s build the HAF would be my third choice, i own a Cosmos 1000 and i started modding for watercooling atm ....

the cosmos 1000 runs good on air if u don´t own a 140 TDP Cpu and a 4870 x2 oven hehe

it´s all up to you


----------



## paulm (Apr 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Weolcome to TPU!
> 
> And in this case I'd go with the HAF - more airflow.



I agree, the original Cosmos has been known to have some problems with heat, especially in the hard drive area...



n0tiert said:


> well it depends on what u wanna do with Oc´n on air or watercooling, the Cosmos "S" could also be a solution if u go on Air, since the Cosmos 1000 is more a watercooling case from it´s build the HAF would be my third choice, i own a Cosmos 1000 and i started modding for watercooling atm ....
> 
> the cosmos 1000 runs good on air if u don´t own a 140 TDP Cpu and a 4870 x2 oven hehe
> 
> it´s all up to you



The HAF is probably going to work just as well/better than the Cosmos for watercooling, and I would believe that the Cosmos S is going to be more money than he wants to spend...


----------



## sttc (Apr 17, 2009)

so if i go with air cooling haf is better?


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 17, 2009)

paulm said:


> I agree, the original Cosmos has been known to have some problems with heat, especially in the hard drive area...
> 
> 
> 
> The HAF is probably going to work just as well/better than the Cosmos for watercooling, and I would believe that the Cosmos S is going to be more money than he wants to spend...



^^

yeeah but the HAF looks kinda cheap (not in price) from it´s build to me, the fillport plastik slide and the case by it´s own.....  

i would prefer Cosmos (S) 

if u wanna spend a few bucks more checkout the Cosmos "S" good Airflow lotta mesh where hot air can get out


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

sttc said:


> so if i go with air cooling haf is better?



In short, yes.



n0tiert said:


> ^^
> 
> yeeah but the HAF looks kinda cheap (not in price) from it´s build to me, the fillport plastik slide and the case by it´s own.....
> 
> ...



I own a Cosmos S. Great airflow! But pricey. Very pricey.


----------



## sttc (Apr 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> ^^
> 
> yeeah but the HAF looks kinda cheap (not in price) from it´s build to me, the fillport plastik slide and the case by it´s own.....
> 
> ...



it doesnt have buttom fan which 1000 has


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 17, 2009)

sttc said:


> it doesnt have buttom fan which 1000 has




HAF pics

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=10950&imgID=6

plastik case 


The "S" has a pre slot for a fan in the bottom

"S" pics

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=7566&imgID=4


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 17, 2009)

MRCL said:


> In short, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> I own a Cosmos S. Great airflow! But pricey. Very pricey.




Schweizer haben Geld dafür


----------



## MRCL (Apr 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> Schweizer haben Geld dafür



 Anschaffung musste sein


----------



## exo17 (Apr 17, 2009)

Even though the HAF has some plastic parts, the build quality, imo, is amazing. I bought one this week and i love it. But yes i think the Cosmos looks a little better but if its pure cooling muscle you want, go with the HAF.


----------



## monkey1802 (Apr 17, 2009)

exo17 said:


> Even though the HAF has some plastic parts, the build quality, imo, is amazing. I bought one this week and i love it. But yes i think the Cosmos looks a little better but if its pure cooling muscle you want, go with the HAF.



I agree.  I've owned both.  If its looks you're after, the 1000 is def the way to go.  But if its cooling thats important to you, the HAF is a BEAST.  EVERYTHING in my system dropped 3-8 degrees C (depending on the component) when I moved to the HAF.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 17, 2009)

monkey1802 said:


> I agree.  I've owned both.  If its looks you're after, the 1000 is def the way to go.  But if its cooling thats important to you, the HAF is a BEAST.  EVERYTHING in my system dropped 3-8 degrees C (depending on the component) when I moved to the HAF.



spend a few bucks on Scythe Slipstream 1200 and remove the stock fan can give you same result

good cooling and great look


----------



## monkey1802 (Apr 17, 2009)

n0tiert said:


> spend a few bucks on Scythe Slipstream 1200 and remove the stock fan can give you same result
> 
> good cooling and great look



True, but I can almost guarantee, you throw that Scythe in the HAF, and you'll get even cooler.


----------



## n0tiert (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, it´s really up to him what he can afford, air or water and what he likes from the Style,
For me the HAF might be a great Case what the airflow is up to and price !! , but for the rest it doesn´t fall in my range of choosen cases..... focus is only on Airflow instead of design, a mix of both would be a shooter i bet


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 17, 2009)

Have they modified the HAF to include dust filters?  If you have dust or know that dust can accumulate inside your case you may want to think twice until they include the necessary filters to at least prevent the majority of it from infesting your PC components.  

IMO, it's can be a very tedious task having to clean the inside of your case every few weeks.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 17, 2009)

Vote for the HAF932 here!

It's all in what you want really. They both have plastic in them so saying oh the HAF is a plastic case is BS. it has a plastic tray up top & the front side that house the drives are plastic but that's it. don't know about the cosmos as I haven't actually had one in front of me to look at. I like the HAF cause it's a tougher looking case than the cosmos I think anyways. That's just me & it's all setup for water cooling.

Oh & hey it has a fan spot in the bottom to just like the Cosmos does.  2 actually if you want to put your psu up top & use 2 fans up there as well.


----------



## sttc (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys i appreciate the information
id like to ask 2 things u guys havnt mentioned yet:
1. which case is better @ anti radiation?
2. which case is better @ noise reduction?


----------



## sttc (Apr 18, 2009)

aight ill just buy a tj07 then


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 18, 2009)

Gross another murdermod yay.


----------

